
Ask HN: Worth it to reach out to HR about hiring malpractice? - ericzawo
HN, Always learn a ton from this board so I&#x27;m hoping I can get some insight from this. A very large tech company reached out to me about an open contract role on their marketing team in my hometown, and began a series of interviews (four total) culminating with a submitted project that I completed for them to get a better idea of my skillset.<p>Two weeks after submitting the application, I received no response. I reached out to the hiring manager (who would also be &quot;the boss&quot; were I to get hired) and they commented that they had to tie up loose ends with HR.<p>Another week goes by. I reach out again, and received a response a few days later, that hiring for this role has been paused indefinitely.<p>On Monday, I noticed a new role posted. It&#x27;s now a full-time role, though responsibilities are largely the same. I reach out to the same Hiring Manager, and they confirmed it is on their team.<p>So I applied and let them know that I&#x27;m keen to re-start our conversation, especially given I&#x27;ve had four conversations with them and others on their team. Now, I&#x27;ve received an automated rejection to my application.<p>Frankly, I&#x27;m surprised such a large org can mismanage their hiring process to this point, and am thinking about reaching out to their HR team to get a better understanding of what exactly happened. I worked very hard on my submitted project, and an opportunity on this team and at this company would be massive, but I&#x27;m really shocked and upset about how this transpired.<p>Is it worth it to reach out to HR to, at the very least, get feedback on my work and interviews? I put a lot of time and effort researching this org, and working on the project they asked of me, and to get nothing from it really makes me feel like shit.<p>Thanks HN!
======
noonespecial
That sucks. I've certainly been there. Unfortunately, you've got to keep one
thing in mind: HR exists to protect the company. In this case, that means it
exists to protect the company from you! The chances that you'd get anything
but extremely carefully crafted legal boiler-plate from them is basically
zilch.

The hiring process is broken in some very sad ways right now. I wish it was
better.

------
towndrunk
HR is there to protect the company. Period.

